# HELP



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

sorry mods i know its suppoused to go into water chemistry but yah...
i got my 75 gallon on thursday of last week. i broght in a water sample the day after and the guy said no its not cycled obviously. so i brought another sample today and the girl said there was no 
ammo=0
nitrates=0
my question is my tank has only been cycling for about 5 days with feeder fish in it can i start to put in my p's?? is my cycle complete?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

You probably have not started the cycle yet because ammonia is not present .....

I wouldnt put any fish in that tank yet...

You would have to have an ammonia source to get things going, thats why everything is still at zero


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

what do i have to use to get it started?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Bio-Spira all the way. Make sure you have some hosts in there and some ammonia and the tank will be cycled in no time at all. If you want to be extra sure you can add daily dosages of nitromax or even stress zyme. But two large packets of bio-spira or a large and a small. Should be done in a couple of days max.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

no where around here carries that stuff


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

http://fishstoretn.com/bio_spira.html

here is a link to get bio-spira online and I know there are many places that sell nitromax online.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

so my tank isn't cycled







i got my hopes up and everything


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

A tank wont cycle in 5 days unless you give it some help.

moved.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 22, 2003)

i would recommend purchasing your own test kit


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

damm alright thanks guy i guess i just got to wait a bit. i have no way of picking up bio spira i only have something called cycle around my area so yah


----------

